# Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr



## Merlinrs (12. September 2004)

Würde gerne mal wissen mit welcher Spinnangel ihr Angelt


----------



## RENEHH20 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Im Moment mit ner Browning Carboxy Trout 3000, ist eigentlich fürs fischen auf Meerforelle aber auch sonst so ist das Handling und die Eigenschaften perfekt. Hat übrigens 15-40 g Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Merlinrs (12. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich angel mit shimano ausschließlich.
> hättest aber mal spro oder exori mit reinnehmen müssen.
> vor allem mit spro angeln wohl auch viele.


hab ich glatt vergessen sorry


----------



## Joka (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges weil SPRO


----------



## lippfried (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

sonstiges - yad, springhill

 lippfried


----------



## vk58 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

sonstiges (Zebco). Die Fa. "sonstiges" scheint sich ja zum Marktführer zu entwickeln


----------



## Ralle76 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges (Ultimate)


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ganz klar Shimano und zwar die Nexave 3,00 m, 15-40 gr. WG.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Yad Colorado
Yad Portland


----------



## STeVie (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer


----------



## feinripp (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer, DAM --> Sonstiges


----------



## Sersh (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Shimano Technium DF 270H (20-50g WG)

 Bis vor kurzem noch meine gute alte DRENNAN Spinflex, die ich leider übern Jordan geschickt habe, die  allerdings bald wieder fit ist (dank eines Rutenbauers) -hoffentlich- , obwohl die Shimano auch geil ist!


----------



## ray (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Wie schon viele andere: Ganz klar Shimano!!!
Und zwar die gute alte Powerloop Zander 300 mit 10-40g Wg und die Diaflash-Ex 300 mit 10-30g Wg...
Ich benutze die Ruten seit Jahren und bin immer wieder begeistert!


----------



## jeracom (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Auch Shimano,
SHIMANO DIAFLASH EX SPINNING 300 H 20-50 g
Balzer Matrix MX-9 Mega jig 10-60g 3.05m
Dreamtackle Pro spin  -80g 3.00m
und die alte Shimano Twin Power


----------



## wuschel (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges -> Balzer Blue Velvet


----------



## Lahnfischer (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ist bei mir ganz verschieden: zum UL-Spinnfischen habe ich die Berkley Skelletor in 2.70, für Spinner und Blinker und kleinere Wobbler ne alte Berkley, kann den Namen schon nicht mehr lesen, für Wobbler (größere) eine Yad Springhill und fürs Jerken ne Quantum Hypercast Jerk.
4 Ruten, hört sich nach Proll an, werden jetzt viele denken, aber ich wohne nur ein paar Meter von der Lahn weg und gehe mehrmals in der Woche. Für verschiedene Köder und Zielfische braucht man auch verschiedenes Equipment, will man nicht ständige Kompromisse eingehen müssen. Dabei habe ich noch gar keine vernünftige Rute fürs Jiggen, die kommt auch noch irgendwann.


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

ich hab ne DAM, eine MILO(sehr altes,aber steifes uns sehr gut verarbeitetes model), namens "East Spin270", und dann fürs mittlere  bis feine fischen eine mitchell Basic Spin!!! also hab ich auf "sonstige getippt!
KOF!!!


----------



## the doctor (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges-

Quantum Hypercast Manie und fürs leichtere eine Sänger:m


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

moin-moin,

 sportex kev spin 30gr. wurfgewicht (die geilste angel die es gibt)


----------



## Zanderseb (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

@ Lippfried
 Du fischst eine Yad Springhill

 Ich hatte die Rute mal im Test.
 sie hat einen recht harten Blank.
 Doch durch ihre zu vielen Rutenringe,ist sie manchmal nen tick zu langsam.
 Wie kommst du mit ihr klar?
 Hast du viele Vehlbisse?

 Ich Angle mit der one and only QCM (Quantum Crypton Manie)
 Für das leichte Wobblerangeln habe ich eine Yad Freiburg.

 Das genügt.
 Ich bin ja keine 6 Armige Indische Göttin:q


----------



## lippfried (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

@ zanderseb
  ja, ich angel die springhill von yad 40-80 wg. ich komme mit der rute gut klar, es beisst nur leider sehr wenig und die rute wurde noch nicht richtig gefordert. 
 leider ist sie etwas kopflastig aber ansonsten ein feines teil.

 lippfried


----------



## Flash217 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstige!
 Zur Zeit noch ne Ron Thompson. Aber wenn die neue Quantum Crypton Manie rauskommt, denke ich, dass ich umsteigen werde!

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## Samyber (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hy,
ich benutze die Sportex Turbo Spin 2  bis 45g oder auch meine Sportex Kev Pike, die eigentlich für alles gut ist !!  :k


----------



## Ghanja (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Benutze eine Dreamtackle ProSpin 270 (WG bis 85 g) sowie eine Shimano Beastmaster 300H (WG 20 - 50 g).


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hab seid neustem auch ne Quantum Crypton Manie ;>

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden, bis auf das sie halt ein bisschen schwer und sehr steif ist.
Grad beim leichten Spinnfischen eher hinderlich.
Wer mir wohl, sobald ich mal wieder Geld habe ;> auch noch etwas leichteres holen...


----------



## GermanPilot (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ron Thompson


----------



## Nick_A (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hups...wat denn hier los...KEINE Quantum, Browning, Balzer, Ultimate zum auswählen ?!? :c

Nunja...dann muß ich wohl für "Sonstiges" stimmen  :q


----------



## theactor (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

|wavey: *sonstiges*


----------



## Zanderseb (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

@ Theactor

Ich weiß welche Rute du fischst|wavey: Ätsch

@ Lippfried
Als ich die Yad Springhill einen Tag im Test hatte,durfte sie einen 71 cm Hecht drillen.
Drillverhalten der Rute ist Weltklasse.:m


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Shimano aspire M mit 10- 30 g in 3,00 und Browning carboxy trout Wg 30- 60g in 2,70


----------



## CRKT (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex Easy Cast 3,00 m


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

meine eindeutig beste Rute: Cormoran Carb-O-Star de Luxe IM8, 270 cm Länge, 20 gr bis 60 gr Wurfgewicht... hat mir bisher viele gute Zander und jede Menge gute Hechte (z.B. vorletzte Woche 110 cm) gebracht ...


----------



## Adrian* (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

hallo,

ich hab die Yad Cleveland 40-150g 3m....darauf die Daiwa Samurai 7i mit ner 16er geflochten von Ron Thompson 
oder die Shakespeare Ambinex Spin 2000 mit ner 26er spinnschnur.
beide rollen werden bald ersetzt durch die Shimano Stradic X GTM  |supergri 
hab letztens en angebot bekommen über eine gebrauchte blechpeitsche die werd ich mir bald zulegen hatte ich schon lange vor  :l


----------



## Rotauge (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Leider waren keine Mehrfachantworten möglich. Ich hab einmal ne Sportex Turbo Spin mit 50 g Wurfgewicht und ne leichte Spinnrute von Shimano.


----------



## Tiffy (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

SHIMANO   

Einteilig aus USA. Ein Traum von Rute :l


----------



## til (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

äH, da hätte man wohl mehrfachantworten zulassen sollen.
Ich angle mit ungefähr 5 verschiedenen Marken.


----------



## Merlinrs (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Gibt jetzt ne neue umfrage mit mehreren möglichkeiten


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Isch fische die Balzer Platinum Spin 75 auf Hecht und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## buddha (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer Magma Pro Spin 3m 40-60gr WG
Cormoran Corsa Spin 2,70m 20-60gr WG
Zebco Trophy Crown 2,70m 5-20gr WG

alle drei mit Daiwa Regal-S Rollen


----------



## honeybee (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Exori Signum Class - Spin Heavy
3,0m und 40-80g


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex Carat Spezial 3m Wg.200g#6 ! mfg.#h


----------



## Seadevil110 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hallo@all,

für's grobe:
1. - CMW Blechpeitsche   5 - 100 gr. mit Shimano Twin Power F 5000 u. 25er FireLine
2. - CMW Blechpeitsche   6 - 100 gr. ( die 6 stimmt     !!! )  mit
                                                  Shimano  Twin Power F 4000 u. 15er WhipLash

für's feinchirurgische:

 - Shimano Perfektion 5-30gr., 3,00m mit  Shimano Twin Power F 2500 / 12er FireLine
    ( mein persönliches Traumgerät )
 - Shimano Twin Power 7-25 gr., 2,15m mit Twin Power F 1000 u. 12er FireLine
 - Traverse X Match -verkürzt- mit Shimano Stella 1000 / FireLine o. WhipLash

der restliche überbewertete High-Tech - Ausschuß verrottet in der Garage

m.f.G.  SEAD


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges => DAM Sumo Royal/Black Panther, 10-30, 30-60, 40-80 je 2x


----------



## ThorstenECN (15. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex Multi-Spin WG 35gr, Zebco Sea-Spin WG 15gr.


----------



## Edte (15. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex Black Arow / Slim Line WG - 80 g , eine der besten Spinruten meiner Meinung nach mit einen wahnsinns rückrad.

Gruß EDTE


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

trabucco pro spin (steckrute) etwas älteres modell hat harte rute mit 30gr wurfgewicht optimale spinnrute für kleinköder 2,2m. würde nie mehr eine andere wollen für das leichte spinnfischen. ausserdem hat sie auch schon einen hecht von 91cm an 22er mono bewältigt.
für die gummiangelei und die etwas grösseren köder da kenn ich den namen jetzt nicht hat aber ungefähr 2,60 50gr wurfgew. und ist auch wiederum sehr hart.


----------



## hamburger Jung (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Black-Star pro von Cormoran 15-50gr. in 2,40m, etwas älteres Modell. Die Wurfgewichtangaben sind bei Cormoran allerdings etwas merkwürdig! Die Rute ist bei 30gr. schon am Limit.


----------



## fischerman76 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Für mich gibts keine bessere Rute zum Spinn, Gummifisch und Blinker zocken als ne Ron Thompson Rute mit 5-25 gr Wurfgewicht! Super Teil! Hab sogar schon  nen 6 kg Dorsch damit gezockt!!!

Greets fischerman aus Bavaria!


----------



## Adrian* (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Blechpeitsche mit 6gr wg hääää??
seid wann gibt et dat denn??


----------



## Sebastian Wagner (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

folgende Ruten benutze ich:

zum Angeln mit Gummifisch und fürs Schleppangeln:

1 x Ulli Beyer Spezial 2,70 m
1 x Cormoran Black Star 2,70 m
2 x Shimano Technium 3,00 m
1 x Byron Pike

zum mittleren Spinnfischen:

1 x Shimano Antares 3,00 m
1 x Berkley SSGS 2,70 m
1 x ABU Souverän 2,70 m
1 x Dream Tackle Reiserute 2,70 m

zum leichten Spinnfischen:

1 x ABU Top Spin 1,80 m
1 x DAM Sumo Royal Mini Spin 2,10 m

Ich überlege mir noch eine Vertikalrute und eine Triggerrute zuzulegen.


----------



## Case (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Jau, Sebastian W.
Und soviel braucht man mindestens.
Hab auch 8 Stück.. Balzer, Delta-Fishing, Exory, Sportex.  Und jede ist 'ne Persönlichkeit. 

Case


----------



## taildancer (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hab eine...Yad Freiburg,270cm,10-30g!
Mit der geht alles...Wobbler schleppen,werfen,Twister,Gummifisch bis 15cm,alles!
Und fast meterhechte bekomm ich damit auch raus...erst wenn ich nen fisch dran hab den ich damit nicht rausbekomme kauf ick mir ne zweite!Und den fisch hab ich bis heute nich gesehen!!!


----------



## karpfenwuerger (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Eindeutig Berkley:

Berkley SSGS Titanium in 2,70 Meter und mit einem WG von rund 15 - 30 Gramm.
Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber das Geld wert.

MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## Seadevil110 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

@Adrian

ich denke, ich habe mit meiner zweiten Blechpeitsche wahrscheinlich die blaue Mauritius unter den Blechpeitschen gezogen;
wahrscheinlich kam der Rutenbauer seinerzeit zu früh von einem ausgiebigen Weinfest o. ä. feucht-fröhlicher Veranstaltung.
Auf jeden Fall lautet die Signierung  6 - 100 gr.  !!!
Nach einigen bescheidenen Vorgesprächen und den entsprechenden Reaktionen
(und Angebote) einiger Sammler  glaube ich mal echt was nettes mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen 
-     An dieser Stelle: nur ernsthafte Angebote, bitte !    ))      -


m.f.G.   SEAD


----------



## Steelhead (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Berkley Series one #6 ,

liegt super in der Hand und ist echt schnell. Leider fast nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Boomer214 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

meist Cormoran oder Eigenbauten(CMW)


----------



## hauki (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich setze derzeit "nur" vier Ruten regelmässig zum Spinnen ein:

Rozemeijer Specialist Cast & Troll (Trigger/Multirute), 2,7m, WG 40-70
- schwere Spinnrute auf Hecht und zum Schleppen (sehr empfehlenswert)

Mitchell Excellence Blue 70, 2,7m, WG 20-70
- mittlere Wurfrute für alles mögliche
  wird auch manchmal zum Schleppen eingesetzt
  oder für andere Zwecke "missbraucht" (z.B. Grundfischen)

Mitchell Excellence Blue 40, 2,7m, WG 10-40
- Forelle, Barsch, Hecht "light"
  sehr leicht, schöne Aktion - hat schon viel gefangen 

Dream Tackle UBS UL 12, 2,1m, WG 2-12
- Ultralight Bachrute (oder vom Boot) für Forelle, Barsch ...
  ideal zum Fischen mit kleinen Wobblern, super sensibeles Rütchen,
  kommt aber auch mit 45+ Forellen klar

was mir noch "fehlt":
- Restauration einer altgedienten Spinnrute meines Vaters (im Winter)
  (Combo dann mit ABU Cardinal 44)
- Jerkrute (für 2005)
- Jigrute f. Zander/Hecht (Prio derzeit low)
- Weitwurf/Mefo-Rute (Prio derzeit low)
- ...


----------



## Adrian* (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

verkauf doch die blechpeitsche nicht!!!
ausser mir..da kannst du ne ausnahme machen  #6


----------



## fischerheinrich (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Moin,#h 


ich fische meistens mit meinen Sportex-Ruten.
1. Kev Spin dl mit 30gr. und 270cm
2. Kev Spin dl mit 50gr und 280cm

besonders letztere gerne mit Gummi und zum Schleppen,

bin sehr zufrieden, die Ruten nehmen fast nichts krumm und wuppen so ziemlich jedes Gewicht.


----------



## Zanderkisser (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer Platinum Spin 20 - 75 gr Wurfgewicht

Und für´s leichtere irgend so ne Kettner bis 30 gr.
Also auch sonstige...


----------



## MichaelB (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Moin,

ich benutze derzeit am liebsten meine Mitchell Performance70 - ansonsten eine Zebco Hypercast und eine Daiwa Vulcan.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## karpfenwuerger (22. September 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



			
				Steelhead schrieb:
			
		

> Berkley Series one #6 , Leider fast nicht mehr zu bekommen.




Ist aber von Berkley nach wie vor lieferbar. Ist echt ne super Rute aber leider noch mal teurer als die SSGS Titanium.


MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Bekomme demnächste ne neue Rute. Jetzt versuch ich´s mal mit der Penn Millenium Spin 3,00 m, 30-60g.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich fische mit DAM Hypron Zander 2,70m 20-40g, Zebco Rihno 2,70m 30-70g und bald eine Penn Millenium Spin 2,70m 10-40g.


----------



## Bruno (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne mal wissen mit welcher Spinnangel ihr Angelt



Hi MERLINRS  #h ,

schau mal auch hier nach:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36519

das Thema ist ähnlich und auch mit 2 meiner Beiträge versehen - allerdings auf eine "feine Spinnrute" bezogen. Wenn dich das dann noch mehr interessiert kannst du ja nochmal rückfragen. Ich bin von der DAIWA Vulcan-X höchst begeistert  #6 . Diese Rute ist insbesondere zum Barsch- oder Forellen-Angeln geeignet. Bei größeren Spezies (Hecht. Zander), würde ich es wegen der feinen Spitzenaktion dieser Rute nicht unbedingt probieren da es sonst u.U zum Bruch kommt. Deshalb nur Forelle, Lachsforelle und Barsch als Garantie.

Grüße aus Berlin,  |wavey: 
Bruno


----------



## Marius (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Wo genau bekomme ich den eine Sonstiges Rute her. Wenn die so viele haben muss das ja das Sahnestück schlecht hin sein.  

WILL ICH AUCH HABEN!!! :q


----------



## potenza (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hallo,
Fische mit HARRISONS VT Spin in 275cm und 305cm. Beide Längen in den Stärken 
15 bis 45gr und 60 bis 120gr. Alle handgebaut.

MfG 
Andreas


----------



## JayPea (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges => Quantum Hypercast Manie 3,10m
                  Quantum Crypton Lure 2,70m


----------



## banditz (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

sonstiges 
ultimate empire spinn
leichte 2teilige steckrute mit ner klasse aktion 

bis denne 
        banditz


----------



## Hefti (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Moin moin

Ich spinne|rolleyes  mit einer Quantum Hypercast (heavy, bis 80 g. Wg.). Supi zum angeln mit Weichplastikködern.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Gerry (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ab morgen mit ner Daiwa Tornado "Zander" 30gr.WG.
Hab die auf der Anspo zum halben empf. VK gekriegt.  :m 
Ist heute angekommen und wird morgen getestet. #a


----------



## RENEHH20 (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

@Gerry

Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6 voll das geile schnäppchen gemacht. Hoffentlich weihst du sie auch ordentlich ein. 
Viel Glück und viel Petri|supergri 

Rene


----------



## MichaHH (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Moin, hab ma für Sonstiges gestimmt!

Hab ne Balzer Spin 80, ne Zebco Rhino und ne Quantum Crypton Manie


----------



## Tobias.G (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer Diabolo


----------



## jole (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

berkley skeletro 3,0 m  8- 32 gram#6


----------



## dirkbo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ron Thompson


----------



## karpfenwuerger (13. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Berkley SSGS Titanium
Mitchell Top Spin 210


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

YAD + Zebco = Sonstiges :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Also fürs Ultraschwere Spinnen und Ostseepilken hab ich ne Berkley Ultra Spin. Altes Modell, 2,7m 60-120g wg. Wenn wer behauptet, dass es was besseres gibt, dann lügt er wohl...

Fürs Leichte Spinnen eine Berkley Lightning LRS 2,4m 3-15g wg. Herrliche Aktion, herrlich leicht, ideal für kleine Spinner am Forellenbach ebenso wie zum leichten Zandertwistern. Mit 0,18er Schnur macht die richtig Spass. und kostet nichtmal viel.

Fürs schwere Spinnen und UL-Pilken eine Garbolino Xetia, 2,7m, 30-70g wg.
Nix übermässig Berühmtes, aber auch schön schnell und günstig. Wenn die mal kaputt geht, werd ich mir auch ne Berkley Lightning holen. Oder ne SSGS Titanium, wenn ichs mir dann leisten kann.

Also hab ich mal einfach für Berkley Gestimmt.


Eine Französische 4m Seebarschspinnrute hab ich auch noch, aber die ist wohl nur am Meer zu verwenden.

Dann eine Ultimate Rozemeijer Power Jerk. Die verwende ich aber bisher auch nur auf Pollack und Seelachs.

Und dann hab ich noch eine Dega Horizone Titan ultrabite, 2,4m mit Pickerspitze. Die hatte ich eigentlich nur mal so mitgenommen, weil sie sehr billig war (20€ im Ausverkauf, normal aber auch nur 39.), und wollte sie eigentlich dem Sohn von nem Kollegen geben. 
Aber dann hab ich sie mal gefischt, meine andere (Aus nem Fliegenrutenblank gebaute) Verschenkt und diese behalten. Ist mit ner Abu 1601C Multi bestückt und 0,16er Schnur. Feine Hegene dran, 10-15g Blei und dann vom Boot Barsche und Renken zocken. 
Beim Biss nimmt der Halbstarke 30cm Barsch dann erstmal 10-20m Schnur und biegt die komplette Rute zum Halbkreis. Soll ja auch Spass machen  Anständige Barsche machen dann richtig Rambazamba. Das ist echt was für Vatters Sohn  :k 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Da ich nur den Mefo´s /Dorschen an der deutschen ostseeküste mit der Spinnrute nachstelle, benötige ich nur eine rute und die heisst...

QUANTUM ENERGY SEASPIN MH 3,15m und 15-35gr WG.#6 #6 
Mehr Rute geht meiner meinung nach nicht!!! da können sich auch die shimano´s daiwa´s sportex´s und wie sie alle auch heissen locker hinter verstecken.
Suche genau diese Rute noch in der UL version! wer von euch so eine rute sein eigen nennt und sie verkaufen möchte, bitte alles per pn anbieten.

Für alles andere Spinnfischen (Hecht Schwedenurlaub, Heringe in Kiel etc)
Hab ich mir ne DAM Seahawk 3m 20-70gr. zugelegt. Bei einem VK von 30eus stimmt da echt das preisleistungsverhältnis zu 150%. Die Rute ist leicht, nicht kopflasteig, hat sic-ringe und ne vernünftige aktion mit ordentlich rückrad. mehr brauch ich nicht.
Mit fischigen Grüssen
Daniel


----------



## AnsitzAngler (14. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

sonstiges, Royal´S Jig&Jerg
              Und Spro


----------



## til (16. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Wieso nur eine Antortmöglichkeit?
Ich Spinne mit:
Sportex, Daiwa, Dam, Abu, Rozemeier, Cormoran, YAD, Cabelas Ruten


----------



## jjenzen (16. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

hauptsächlich mit ´ner Balzer Platinum Spin 75


----------



## Stefan1611 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Seit gestern,

RST Mythos Blue mit einer Twin Power 4000 FA

Gruss Stefan


----------



## trond (18. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich habe eine  Berkley SSGS 2,70 m, das reicht mir.

Meistens angel ich mit Fliegenruten von Hardy. Die Berkley ist dann eine Abwechslung.


----------



## Lofote (18. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Fenwick River Runner...geniale Rut mit toller Aktion


----------



## schelli (18. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex Carat Spin4  eine mit 25 Gr. und eine mit 100 Gr. Wurfgewicht...
damit auch die Dicken sicher den Weg in die Pfanne finden   :q


----------



## gerätenarr (18. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hi, ich habe DAIWA VULCAN X(alt) 210 3-15g; und SHIMANO STRADIC spinning 210 5-25g beide super !!!:g


----------



## schroe (18. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Aktuell, Shimano Diaflash EX in 270 cm 15-40 gr, Berkley Series One "Select Pike", 290 cm, 20-80 gr. Die SSGS Titanium, 305 cm bis 32 gr. SPRO Luxxus Spin, 240 cm, 5-25 gr.
Je nach Einsatzgebiet.

Sportex macht bei mir Pause.


----------



## Kescherdriller (18. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Moin!

Ich fische die RST M3 "Seatrout", 3.15m,wg 10-25g mit der Rolle
Shimano "Stradic 4000FE"!! 

Gruß Kescherdriller


----------



## spin-paule (18. November 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne mal wissen mit welcher Spinnangel ihr Angelt


Hi Merlinrs,
ich spinne mit einer Mitchell Performance 3,00m 10-40g auf MeFo (DK) und am Rhein (Zander Rapfen Hecht) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. An kleineren Flüssen mit reichlicher Uferbepflanzung solltest Du mindestens auf 2,70m oder sogar auf 2,40m reduzieren da es dort nicht so sehr auf extreme Wurfweiten ankommt sondern die Handhabung zwischen den Bäumen an erster Stelle steht. Allerbeste Grüße, Spin-Paule


----------



## Spezialist (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges - Penn Prion Spinn, eine tolle Rute!

Spezialist


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

...fische mit ner alten Cormoran Blackstar, geiles Teil, und mit Gufi´s ne Spro Inotec 85gr

gruß Stefan


----------



## bastard (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer Spin 25 und DAM Black Panther


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Berkley Series One / Fanatic Rod 2 / Skyblade / Berkley Hank Parker (Jerks)


----------



## MefoAngler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Shimano Aspire 330 MH ( 15-40g)


----------



## bang1000 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

moin,
bin auf feineres gerät umgestiegen: SPRO prionCF spin, 2,10m / 10-30g

gruss aus HH


----------



## mad (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hatte auch die Shimano Aspire 330H super Rute,bin aber umgestiegen auf Harrison Primeur VT Spin 3m 30-75gr.und die 2,75m 30-75gr. fürs Boot.


----------



## Ziegenbein (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Quantum Crypton Zander by Jörg Strehlow Sahne-Teil kann ich nur sagen!!!


----------



## Acharaigas (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

1. Balzer Magna Majesty IM7 Spin 3,00 m, 10-40 g Wurfgewicht (für Gummifische bis 15cm)
2. Shimano Ultegra Zander 2,70 m, 10-40 g Wurfgewicht (für kleine Gummifische und Spinner)
3. Berkley Syntec Searcher 3,00 m, 1-25 g Wurfgewicht (eigentlich ne Pickerrute aber absolut spitze für kleine Twister und Gummiköder auf Barsch)
4. Balzer Matrix-MX9 Mega Jig 2,70 m, 10-65 g Wurfgewicht (für Gummifische ab 12 bis 20 cm)

Die Balzer Matrix-MX9 - Serie kann ich nicht empfehlen da sie eine schlechte Verbindung zwischen den Rutenteilen hat die sich relativ schnell lockert (alle ca 20 bis 30 Würfe sitzt die Rute locker). Ein Freund hat das gleiche Problem mit der Balzer Matrix-MX9 Spin 45 und der Händler meinte dass er dies schon von mehreren Kunden gehört hätte. Außerdem brach mir die Rute beim Auswurf mit nen mittleren Gummifisch an nem 15g-Kopf an der Verbindung durch. Wurde anstandslos ersetzt aber dafür dass Balzer damit wirbt dass diese Rute die wohl stärkste Kohlefaserrute der Welt wäre (so oder so ähnlich) ist das nicht unbedingt ein Pluspunkt. Schade da sie sich sonst gut fischen lässt, auch wenn sie verhältnismässig schwer ist.

TT


----------



## zanderheli (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

GSP 290 von Garbolino. das Wurfgewicht ist nicht angegeben. ist leicht, hart, führig und teuer |supergri 

heli


----------



## Milano (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hallo Merlinrs,
zum Spinnangeln benutze ich folgende Angeln :
- Zebco Rhino Spin H (40-80g)
- Aramid Zander (08-35g)
- Aramid Hecht (20-80g)
- YAD Freiburg
Alle Angeln eignen sich m.E. sehr gut zum spinnen wobei ich im Fluss mit der Zebco oder der Aramid Hecht spinne und im See mit den beiden Anderen. 

Petri Heil und
Frohe Weihnachten wünscht
Milano


----------



## levalex (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

shimano powerloop 2.70m 10-40gr
 fennwick spin 3.05m 20-60gr


----------



## sundfisher (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Was ist mit ABU gelten die gar nichts ? Berkely ?


----------



## Ziegenbein (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Heute dazu gekommen, fische die Quantum Crypton Manie 2,70m WF 40-70g


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hallo! Fische momentan ne Shimano Beatmaster WG 20-50 Gramm und zwar für vor allem Gummi. Für normale Twister ist die Rute noch o.k. Für Gummifische ab 10 cm ist die dann aber zu schwammig - müsste viel steifer sein. Werd mir jetzt dann aber ne skyblade-power-jig by jan gutjahr zulegen - kostet 180 EUR und soll angeblich spitze sein!


----------



## Litty1978 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



			
				lippfried schrieb:
			
		

> sonstiges - yad, springhill
> 
> lippfried


Da kann ich nur sagen: Dito!! Wunderschöne Rute!


----------



## dorschhai (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges - Pezon & Michel Beast Spin Strategy 

Ist 2,70 lang, WG 10-50gr., Federleicht und hat ne mega geile, schnelle Aktion.
Natürlich Fuji-Schraubrollenhalter, Fuji-SIC-Komplettberingung und Blank aus japanischer Spitzenkohlefaser. Wird in Frankreich in Handarbeit hergestellt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

alle Ruten werden in Handarbeit hergestellt.


----------



## dorschhai (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

nur das es eben unterschiede gibt, ob die rute mehr oder weniger in handarbeit hergestellt wurde. und diese unterschiede (bezüglich der verarbeitung) sind halt beim genaueren prüfen des objektes der begierde bei einem dealer deines vertrauens DEUTLICH sichtbar! vorrausgesetzt man beschäftigt sich intensiv und öfters mit verschiedenen ruten und deren positiven und negativen eigenschaften. 
ich möchte jetzt keine firmen nennen wo die verarbeitung angeblich "in handarbeit gefertigter" ruten unter aller sau ist!!! 
die von meiner pezon & michel ist jedenfalls TOP!!! #6


----------



## schomi (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges -  ich fische mit einer Balzer Diabolo Spin auf kleine und mittlere Räuber und mit einer DAM Hypron Spin XS auf große Räuber. die DAM hat ein Wurfgewicht von 40 bis 80 g und das reicht auch für etwas größere Gummifische.

 Gruß und Petri Heil

 Reinhold


----------



## schroe (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



> .............DEUTLICH sichtbar! vorrausgesetzt man beschäftigt sich intensiv und öfters mit verschiedenen ruten und deren positiven und negativen eigenschaften.



Da stimme ich deiner Aufklärung zu. :g 

Nur,Thilo NRW kenne ich aus einigen Telefonaten. Der ist, was die Detailbewertung von unterschiedlichen Qualitäten im Rutenbau betrifft, ein absoluter Kenner der Materie. #6


----------



## herrm (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

profi-blinker das orginal,kann ich nur empfehlen,egal mit 5gr.auf zander o. 50gr.beim dorschangel.


----------



## Easy_187 (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ganz klar Shimano Technium Df 270 MH


----------



## sundfisher (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Als Bayer in Skadinavien sollte ich eigentlich patriotisch Deutsch angeln aber mein Herz schlug schon immer für ABU Rolle und Rute.

Frohe Festtage ich muss dem Ruf der MeFo folgen


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich weiß, daß einigen jetzt wieder der Hut hochgeht, aber ich angele mit der UBS und YAD-Cleaveland 2,4m 40-120gr. Die UBS habe ich mit dem Profi-Blinker Nachbau aus dem Blinker verglichen und konnte bezüglich Aktion, Gewicht und Verarbeitung keine gravierenden Unterschiede feststellen. Außer daß die UBS stabilere Zweistegringe und einen Original Korkgriff besitzt.


----------



## Trout killer (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

HI @all,
ich fische mit einer Shimano Perfection 25-50wg ,Mitchell chopper 15-25wg,und ne House of Hardy Handmade rute 5-25wg all diese ruten brachten mir schon viele Fische

Gruß Trout killer#g      #h                  #h


----------



## Adrian* (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ab heute mit der Penn Nordcup Jig 20-100g wg 2,70m!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Das ist irgendeine von Cormoran mit einem Wurfgewicht bis zu 40g. Wunderbar für etwas schwerere Wobbler und Blinker


----------



## Zanderkisser (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Zur nächsten Saison fische ich mit der Harrison T 800. Die bauen a Kollege und ich gerade...Is a geiler Blank!!!:l 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

BALZER MX-5 UNIVERSAL-JIG 270
Wg 15-75

darauf habe ich eine 
Quantum ENERGY E2-4

+ 
300m 0,19er Fireline XDS


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich muss dann mein erstes Posting ergänzen. Für die Ostsee fische ich die Shimano Nexave NEXA 300MH 15-40 g WG.
Für Hechte habe ich eine PENN Millenium SPIN 3m 60 g WG.


----------



## Adrian* (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

@Franz_16 

300m Fireline XDS??? das war teuer  :m


----------



## Kurzer (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Balzer Matrix 5 im Einsatz. Super Rute! Absolut empfehlenswert.

Gruß


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich habe mal Shimano gewählt, aber ich habe so viele Ruten, da ist fast von jeder Firma was dabei


----------



## Kurzer (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hey Hauke,

was macht die Brandung? 

Gruß


----------



## Mikesch (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

In letzter Zeit am häufigsten mit meiner Shimano, allerdings habe ich auch noch Ruten von Sportex und anderen Herstellern.
Man hat aber nur eine Möglichkeit zum "Ankreuzen"   .


----------



## Baramundi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich habe eine Rozemeijer 2-Spin-it in 2,40 Meter, WG glaub ich bis 80 Gramm. Eine besser ausbalancierte Rute mit 2500er Rollen hatte ich noch nie in der Hand.


----------



## Bodo1981 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hoi @all 
Das ist meine Spinnrute

Rute:Sportex Topax Carp 11(steckrute) 
       335cm Wurfgewicht 12-45g
       Test Curve 1 1/2lbs

Rolle:Super Aero F von Shimano
Schnur:0.06mm Powerline

gruss Bodo:z:z


----------



## Lengjäger (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Die leichteste für Barsch und Forelle ist ne Fibatube Spinning in 2,1m uns 1/2 oz WG.
Meine Allround-Spinnrute, die ich vor allem in Norwegen auf Köhler und Pollack einsetze ist eine Sportex CF mit 2,40 und 45g WG.

Und für den schweren Bereich habe ich mir jetzt eine YAD Colorado zugelegt.


----------



## Logo (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Meine Spinnrute für den Rhein sieht wie folgt aus:

SPRO Henk Simonsz 3 Meter 30-60 Gramm 
Shimano Technium 4000FA

bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex turbo spin 45gr 330cm
Sportex carboflex 25gr 300cm
Berkley MVP 35gr 270cm
Zebco Hipower um die 70gr 300cm


----------



## Acki (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Spro Premiumpower X 270cm
Mitchell 300X Gold und Stroft GtP


----------



## magic.j (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hi Leute,

bald fisch bald die Blechpeische,habe ein super Angebot bekommen,allerdings ist das ne Skyblade Adrenaline.Sonst fisch ich ne Jenzi Shannon Pike odere Henk Simonsz Softbait.

bin mal gespannt auf die Skyblade.

mfg

magic.j


----------



## Dudzi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hi Leute ! #h 
Ich benutze zum Spinfischen eine 2,7 m Balzer Matrix Spin 75 (WG 20-75gr)
Konnte schon einige Hechte, Zander und Barsche damit problemlos landen. :q


----------



## strafer (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

spro...
hab ich mir aber erst gestern gekauft und warte jetzt auf das ende der schonzeit...
werde dann auch mal posten wie ich sie find....


----------



## Augustiner (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Seine Spinnrute für Forellen: D.A.M, 2.10m lang, 10-40g Wurfgewicht
die andere für Hecht: Balzer, 3.00m lang, 20-70g Wurfgewicht


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Uli Beyer M-55 2,70m 55g WG absolut geiler Blank!!!


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Uli Beyer Spezial 2,70m, 85gr. / YAD-Cleveland, 240cm, WG 40-120gr. (angegeben, ich schätze ca.75gr.) Fürs Boot.


----------



## NL5Haze (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Würde sagen das ist ne ziemliche Pauschale Frage, es kommt auf den Zielfisch bzw. die Köder an die man Präsentieren möchte.
Für Große Gummis und Wobbler= Sportex Kev Pike, Kleine Gummis und Spinner = Series One Berkley 2,40mtr; Blinker bzw. Wobbler und Crankbaits = Illex Ashura 2,10 mtr......


----------



## Barschulte (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich angel mit der BALZER Magna Matrix "Mega Jig".
WG von 10-65g , erfahrungsgemäß beste Weite mit 20-25g !
Sehr feine Spitze, Starkes Rückgrat.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Aber NICHT fürs Schleppen!!



BARSCHULTE


----------



## ShogunZ (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich fische mit einer Shimano Aspire in 3m und 15-40g.
Wenn´s ne Nummer größer werden soll, eine Cormoran Black Star CM, auch in 3m mit einem WG von 40-100g.


----------



## Zzzander (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer MAgna Princess Seatrout-3,15m WG 10-50 g-bin echt zufrieden....


----------



## Beck´sler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstige da:
DAM 270......15 bis 40 g Wurfgewicht


----------



## Fitti72 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer


----------



## Florian Eu (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

@ Barschulte 
Empfehlen?  #d  ne ne du net für Zander oder Hecht..(höchstens für Zwergräuber)..für Forellen oder Barsche schon  :m Ähnlich wie meine Spinn 45.....(ist meine Meinung #6 )


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich hab mir letzte Woche ne Fenwick HMG gekauft !!!


3,00 m lang und 15-50 Gramm Wurfgewicht !!

Super geile Rute !!



MfG Maik


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. März 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Moin Moin ,
ne Sportex Carat Spin mit 40er Wurfgewicht was sonst  :q . Hab bisher nichts besseres als ne Sportex in der Hand gehabt  #6 .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hefti (6. März 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Moin Merlinrs

Fische mit irgendeiner Zebco, also sonstiges. Bis 80g Wurfgewicht und 3m lang.

MfG
Hefti##


----------



## DanielV64 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

#r #r Ich angle mit einer silverman von askari 2,4 m bis 40g zum forellenangel ja ganz gut,könnte aber etwas steifer sein. Aber an sonsten eine sehr gute und günstige Rute.
Habe mir jetzt eine *SPIN DX von ZEBCO gekauft. mal sehen wie die geht.*

*Petri Daniel#r#r*


----------



## eiksor (7. März 2005)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer Magna Matrix MX-5 Powertip Spin 70 / Universal Jig


----------



## Falkfish (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Handgemachte Rute...war sehr teuer


----------



## wir_wissen (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hallo, ich benutze zwar mehrere Ruten und Rollen, aber am meisten eine Sportex LightSpin 2,7m, WG 5-25g mit Shimano Biomaster XT 2000. Auch meine BerkleyLightningRod 2,1m,WG 5-25 mit einer Daiwa Regal Xi 1500 liebe ich sehr. Viele Grüße


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstige -> D A M Revolution Power Tip Spin 20-50gr 3,0m


----------



## illerfischer (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex Turbo Spin 2 8 ft 30 Gramm, die dürfte wohl ca. der Kev Spinn 30 entsprechen. Falls jemand zufällig beide Ruten besitzt, würde mich interessieren ob sie vergleichbar sind, bzw ob die Kev Spinn 30 noch genauso gut ist. Spro Passion Spin 90 2,40m 30-90 Gramm und eine Balzer Spinn75 2,70m 75 Gramm, letztere ist mir aber zu wabbelig und dient nun nicht mehr als Spinnrute.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## Achim K. (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich mag besonders meine 

Jenzi Crawford Pilk.........

habe auch noch eine YAD, aber irgendwie benutze ich am liebsten meine Jenzi zum Spinnangeln.

|bla:


----------



## Gralf (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



Falkfish schrieb:


> Handgemachte Rute...war sehr teuer



Schön das du jetzt hier mitmachst. Spinnruten ist ja immer ein Thema, auch wenn der tröt 2.5 Jahre alt ist.

Ich Gufiere am liebsten mit meiner YAD Colorado 3,00m 35-75g oder so.


----------



## bacalo (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Manche Trööt´s sind für die Ewigkeit bestimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#6CMW - Spin Master 2,70m/WG 15-70, mit ner Daiwa Capricorn 2000A.

:lHerzallerliebst ist mir auch die Millenium Spin 300, 
Designed by Moritz, 3,00m/WG 10-30.

A never ending Story - und tschüss


----------



## profifischer (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Hallo
Also ich fische meistens mit:
Illex Ashura Seabass 270 M
Illex Ashura B&B Stream Master 1832 L
Cormoran Black Star CM Vertical 195
Sportex Black Arrow 3m ( Hoffentlich muss sie von ihrem Platz für eine Harrison weichen)
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

>>Mit was für *einer* Spinnangel Angelt ihr

Die Frage ist halt falsch gestellt. Wer angelt denn wirklich nur mit einer?


----------



## AltBierAngler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich  Balzer Platinum Edition spin  2,65m

mfg chris


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer Edition Natural Spin
25 + 85
Penn Millenium


----------



## bennie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex Turbo Kev Spin 9" 50gr
wüsste gerne wie alt die ist...

Fox Predator XS Jig 6,6"
Balzer Diabolo II Jig 9"


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Ich kann mich stolzer Besitzer einer Harrison nennen und will nix anderes mehr! :l


----------



## bacalo (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



AngelDet schrieb:


> >>Mit was für *einer* Spinnangel Angelt ihr
> 
> Die Frage ist halt falsch gestellt. Wer angelt denn wirklich nur mit einer?


 

Unsere Anatomie lässt es ja (zum Glück) nicht zu :m.

Aber ne Alternative ist nicht schlecht. 

CIAO
Peter


----------



## wallek (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Cormoran Black Bull 20- 80G!!!


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

habe 5 oder 6 Spinnruten .... aber meistens wohl mit meiner Damokles


----------



## Bavarian Elk (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Shimano Speedmaster XH270 :m


----------



## LocalPower (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges ^^ : Sänger Iron Claw "The Blade" (2,70m 5-35g)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



bacalo schrieb:


> Unsere Anatomie lässt es ja (zum Glück) nicht zu :m.


Schon mal was von Zeit-Multiplexing gehört!? :m


----------



## Ronen (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Cormoran BlackBull 40-80g WG auf Hecht!


----------



## bazawe (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sportex, Berkley, Balzer, Spro, P&M

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Graphite USA, Harrison, MAD-Twitchbait, Illex, Megabass, Sportex, Fox


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



burn77 schrieb:


> Harrison, MAD-Twitchbait


aha, verraten:  Harrison <> MAD-Twitchbait :m


----------



## NorbertF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Stalkeralarm hehe 

=> Graphite USA, Harrison, Shimano, Sportex


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sänger Specialst k2 Zander und k2 Pike!!!


----------



## p4t (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Fische:
2* Spro (GodFather und BulletStriper)
1* Shimano (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein)


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sonstiges wird wieder etwas größer 

Pezon & Michel Specialist Casting 
Kinetik Lucius 10ft 10-40g


----------



## esox82 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

quantum magic zander stick,aber erst ab august
momentan exori magic beast


----------



## GermanPilot (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

*Silverman Tele Travel Gold (Askari) *zum Preis von 8,95 Euro .
Sehr schöne ,kurzgeteilte Rute mit einer Länge von 2,4 m.
Völlig ausreichende Funktion mit einem 
Wurfgewicht von 20 - 40 g.

Sowohl Hechte als auch Zander habe ich damit schon gut ausgedrillt.

(Gutes muß nicht immer teuer sein !)
|wavey:


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Leicht: Berkley Signa 3.00m 
Schwer: Bruce Walker 3.70m

Würd mir gerne noch eine Daiwa Silvercreek holen. Feines Rütchen. Aber dazu muss ich noch ein bisl sparen. 

Gruß
Ostsee-Wurm23


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*



AngelDet schrieb:


> aha, verraten:  Harrison <> MAD-Twitchbait :m



Was heisst hier "verraten"? Das Komma kennzeichnet ne Aufzählung!
Hab nämlich ne 30er VHF und die neue "MAD-Twitchbait"! |rolleyes


----------



## Starcrunch (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Habe die Berkley Signa Pike in 2,60m
Als nächstes gibts es vielleicht die Shimano Speedmaster XH oder die Berkley Thunderbone


----------



## Bolle (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Fox "Lure & Shad" 2,40 / 20 - 50 gr.
Shimano "Lesath" 2,70 / 20 - 50 gr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Achso, was angel ich an Spinnrutentypen:
Harrison VHF+PrimeurVT, Sportex KevSpin+HMTurbo, Balzer Magna, Fenwick Seahawk, Cormoran BlackStar, TicaMo, DAM Seahawk+Sumo+BlackPanther, Byron BlueShadow+Senso, Quantum Dartcaster,  Zebco Trophy, Dreamtackle IM7, Skorpion Signature-II, ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Ammersee-angler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Balzer 4ver


----------



## Mike85 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Fürs leichte angeln nehm ich ne Berkley Skeletor in 3m mit 8-32 Gramm Wurfgewicht...

fürs shwere gibts ne Uli Beyer Special mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 85 Gramm


----------



## 850trx (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

hi,

Ultimate Bionic Trout Spin 
Fenwick IRON FEATHER II IFS-100ML
Pezon & Michel - Specialist Jig 210 H
Sportex Kev Pike 275
Shimano Speedmaster 270XH

Grüße
peter


----------



## Hechtchris (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit was für einer Spinnangel Angelt ihr*

Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 270 30 - 80 wg
Jackson Stl 2 ( Multi Version ) 270 30 - 75 wg
Quantum Hypercast Jerk 2004 mit gekürztem handteil 170 50 - 120 wg
Ich nenne sie auch Liebevoll "Das Brett"
|wavey:


----------

